# Western Wood Chips on sale at Menards



## ddemerath (Apr 15, 2007)

Stoped by Menards for some mulch today and remembered I needed some more wood chips.  They had the bags (180 cubic inches) on sale.  Mesquite and hickoy: $0.99, apple, cherry $1.49.  I picked up 5 mesquitr, 1 hickory, and 2 apple.  I think I payed $2.99 for the last bags.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 15, 2007)

thank you for this info, just used the last of my propane and wood chips the last smoke.. time for a reup


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 15, 2007)

mesquite for beef and chicken
hickory for pork and turkey...
these are used by me...

i have some pecan pellets
and cherry chips to try..


----------

